# Core Box Bits 1-1/8" and 1-3/8"



## John_LB (Jun 30, 2015)

Does anyone know of quality Core Box bit manufactures that offer 1-1/8" and/or 1-3/8" cutting diameters? I have searched Freud, Whiteside and Amana with no results. I did find MLCS offered an 1-1/8" bit. I have never tried MLCS bits though.
Thanks,


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the MLCS bit should work just fine for a one off project. Is the 1-1/8" critical to your design? I attached a list of available core box bits from Whiteside.


----------



## John_LB (Jun 30, 2015)

Mike, 
Thanks for the response. The bits do tend to be critical. I use them to cut a barrel channel in a rifle stock. They are chucked into my mill and run at high mill speed which tend to be lower than a typical router speed. I need to get the specifics on speed. I can tell you that the Amana Core Box bits tend to cut better than the Whiteside bits. The Amana bits look like they have more counter weight further from the axis. The Whiteside bits are "flatter". A lot of rifle stocks can be brittle (especially fiberglass and laminated wood). Good bits do show there presence here. I have not tried Freud yet.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, for the best results router bits need to be run at the speeds they are designed for. You can easily build a jig so you can make your cuts with a router. Another option would be to contact Onsrud about a milling bit designed for the speeds you run at as well as the material you are working with. I was going to contact Whiteside about having a bit ground to the size you need but they are on their annual vacation shut down this week.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Fred Phillips (Onsrudcutter2010) is a member of this forum although inactive due to time constraints of his job. He is extremely knowledgeable and he and his staff are friendly and helpful. He would be able to suggest the right feed rate and bit speed. If you go to his ebay site you can contact him from there. 43 02 Onsrud 1 1 2" Carbide Tipped Roman Ogee Router BIT | eBay

They specialize in bits for CNC applications and for cutting plastics, fibreglass, graphite, etc.


----------



## John_LB (Jun 30, 2015)

Charles and Mike, Thanks for the help. I will be contacting Fred (Onsrud) and Whiteside.


----------

